# Moving to italy



## dariodenuzzo (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi there, my wife and i are moving to italy, and were wondering if it is worth taking our furniture, or if it better to get once we get there? 
Any thoughts


----------



## tokyonights7 (Jan 21, 2012)

Are you planning to move here permanently? Where are you coming from? If you are coming from any country in Europe, you could easily pack a lot of your belongings into a moving van or car. If you are coming from overseas, on the other hand, I'd say sell. My parents moved from Canada to England a few years ago and they sold everything save a few precious pieces of furniture that belonged to my grandparents. 

Heather


----------



## dariodenuzzo (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi thanks Heather, we are moving from South Africa, the move will be permanent. I tend to agree, only sentimental items will be worth taking.


----------

